# Schaltschrankbau



## wincc (19 März 2009)

*Schaltschrankbau*
Die zunehmende Vernetzung von Anlagen und Maschinen durch DV-gestützte Steuerungen ermöglicht neue selbständige Existenzen in diesem Bereich. Damit stellt sich die Frage, ob es sich hierbei um handwerkliche oder nichthandwerkliche Tätigkeiten handelt. Es ist zu unterscheiden zwischen dem Metallbereich des Bauens der Schaltschränke und dem Stecken der Steuerungsverbindungen bzw. dem Anschluss am Einsatzort. 
      Das Bauen der Gehäuse ist dann handwerkliche Tätigkeit, wenn es sich um Einzelfertigung auf Bestellung handelt. In den überwiegenden Fällen werden die Schaltschränke entweder zugekauft, aus vorgefertigten Teilen montiert oder in Serienfertigung hergestellt. Daher liegt meist keine handwerkliche Tätigkeit vor. 
      Das Programmieren der Steuerung und die Verkabelung im Schaltschrank sind keine handwerklichen Tätigkeiten. Denn sie sind Spezialtätigkeiten, für die die Ausbildung in Industrieberufen erfolgt. Gleiches gilt für die Anschlüsse bei den Maschinen und Anlagen. 





Quelle 



http://www.rhein-neckar.ihk24.de/pr...t/Handwerksrecht/HWK_A_Z.jsp#Schaltschrankbau



Stellt sich wiedermal die Frage... 


Wer bzw Wie kann man sich im Schaltschrankbaugewerbe selbständig machen...


----------



## jabba (20 März 2009)

Ich sehe den Beitrag der IHK als recht fragwürdig an.
Für sieht es wieder so aus, als wenn man gut zahlenden Mitgliedern den Eingang an der Handwerkskammer vorbei ermöglichen will.

Selbst mit meinem Meistertitel als Elektroinstallateurmeister wurde mir von der Hanswerkskammer das erstellen von Schaltschränken nicht genehmigt.

Wenn man sich die neuen Ausbildungsberufe ansieht, frag ich mich warum das wie oben beschrieben kein Handwerk ist.

Elektroniker/in
mit drei möglichen Fachrichtungen
 Energie- und Gebäudetechnik
 Automatisierungstechnik
 Informations- und Telekommunikationstechnik

Elektroniker/in
für Maschinen und Antriebstechnik


----------



## wincc (25 März 2009)

schieb schieb


----------

